# Fungus on plant bulbs?



## Fish Keeper CH (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello, I have a question. I have a aponogeton bulb that is growing but the bulb part has white hair like fungus on it. There is also a film on the surface of the tank which I think is being caused by the fungus. I have a small filter in the tank to move the water around and filter it. I was wondering if the fungus will cause problems when I move the plant to my populated tank. Also could the film be caused by the fungus? I did a partial water changed which took the film away but now it's back. The fungus also appears to be growing on the filter. Sorry for the long post! Thanks in advanced for the help!


----------

